# The Sea



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone. I've been a bit quiet on here lately, but been doing some more writing lately since my return from Yerevan mid November.

I had an idea of a repeating chromatic triplet motif, so I had a play with the idea and it turned into this.

Edit: updated link






Hope you all are well and safe wherever you are.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Lovely! I think this is excellent. I like the idea of a symphony evolving and evolving imperceptibly from a relatively simple beginning without any major demarcations...like the proverbial boling of the frog. I think you should expand it into a symphony maybe 20-30 minutes length. 

If you want a suggestion I would say that the development following from around 02:40 is not as impercetible as it might be. We feel like a strong theme is coming in there. Maybe it should evolve more slowly - which should be possible with a longer symphonic form.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

If you want another suggestion, tension and release. The "boiling frog" acceleration could be delayed with some change of instrumentation, leading to a new chromatic triplet evolution. I like what you've done here, and like Mr. David look forward to hearing about 25 minutes more.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No suggestions from me, I am not a composer , good work though .


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for your suggestions and comments.

All this talk of boiling frogs is making me hungry.

Joking aside, I don't know about stretching this to 25 minutes. I would need to adopt a different approach to the piece altogether. Maybe the triplets could be an underlying glue that ties a bunch of other scenes together. A collection of scenes that happen at sea. Because just the existing themes and the triplets I think would wear thin after a couple more minutes. But I think I could add a minute or so in the mid-beginning before it gets large. There may be something that comes to mind to extend the transition between the first climax and the new theme in celli then violins at 2:40, and this could be a new thing. But it would have to grow again to enable that new theme to bloom. I really wanted to do more with figure F, it's 4 bars and then gone forever.

In the end though, Become Ocean and Scheherazade have already been done very well, I don't know if I can add to those. I'll have a think. Also, I already have parts of a symphony, so if anything I would maybe prefer this to be a movement of that, and come in around 8-10 minutes.

Thanks again for your kind words!


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

adrien said:


> Thanks for your suggestions and comments.
> 
> All this talk of boiling frogs is making me hungry.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good compromise - make this a movement of imperceptible development and then bring in some new parts for other movements....


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

OK, I managed to stretch this puppy out to 11:22






Let me know what you think. It has a few new themes and sections, and repeats an otherwise-single-use theme.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

